# Free online Beekeeping course



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

This is from the Ohio State Beekeeping Assn. I believe it's free and there's an accompanying book in PDF format. While not all encompassing, it does provide a sequential format to a year in the beeyard. 

http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class/

Ev


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

This is great, thank you for posting!


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Great Find!

Thanks


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Excellent post. I've been thinking about ordering the dvds from the ads in the bee keeping magazines. Thank you.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Here's another one. It's six 1 1/2-2 hour classes. I haven't watched it, so "let the buyer beware."  The important thing about beekeeping is ask questions, ask one beekeeper a question, don't be surprised if you get four answers, ask two beeks and the number of answers rise exponentially. Absorb all you can, and decide what feels right for you, your area, and your bees. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxDxbDw5UsI


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

Exmar - I have watch these videos. As a soon to be beekeeper (with no practical experience), I found them to be very good. They seemed to cover a very broad range and the presenters seemed experienced. I don't agree with 100% of their info, but that seems to be the nature of beekeeping.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

I purchased the DVD last spring. I think that it fits brand new beekeepers.


----------

